# Gemäldeeffekt - Fotos gemalt aussehen lassen



## thesheep (11. April 2004)

Hallo, und wieder brauche ich Euere Hilfe. Hier findet Ihr ien weiteres tutorial von mir und ich bitte um eine kleine Bewertung und Verbesserungsvorschläge. Danke shconmal im Vorraus.

Gruß
Ich


----------



## Consti (12. April 2004)

Also ich finde schon, dass es gut beschrieben ist, jedoch finde ich, dass das Ergebnis nicht so wirklich nach einem Gemälde aussieht. Ich stelle mir da eher sowas vor, wie die Mona Lisa oder so! (ich meine jetzt die Art, nicht die Frau die man da sehen kann)


----------



## McAce (12. April 2004)

Ichschließe mich da meinem Vorredener an, soweit gut beschrieben nur finde
ich das der Effekt nicht so gemalt aussieht.


----------



## thesheep (12. April 2004)

Ja, nach Farbe usw sieht das wirklich nicht aus, aber mir viel kein anderer Name für den Effekt ein. Ich habe es absichtlic hvermieden, dem Bild so eienen, "Mona Lisa-Touch" zu verleihen. Habt Ihr vielleicht einen passenderen Namen für den Effekt? 

Gruß
Ich


----------



## Mary Huana (12. April 2004)

Wie wär es denn mit  <b>Airbrush Effekt </b>?
Übrigens schön gemacht , mit screenshots die auch Sinn machen.


----------



## Doc Baumann (12. April 2004)

*Gemäldeeffekt*

Sorry, aber so ganz überzeugend finde ich dein Gemälde nicht. Es sieht nur nach dem Filter aus, den du angewandt hast, aber nicht wie gemalt. Wenn schon Filter, dann gibt es da weitaus bessere Kombinationen. Zum Beispiel der ganz einfache "Helligkeit interpolieren" zum Einstieg.

Ich habe in Ausgabe 04 von DOCMA einen großen Workshop über Maltechniken mit Photoshop gemacht. Zu umfangreich, um es hier ausführlioch zu erläutern. Aber ganz kurz: Man muss schon einiges an Handarbeit reinstecken, damit es einigermaßen echt aussieht. Nach meiner Erfahrung kriegt man die besten Ergebnisse hin mit einer Kombination aus Musterstempel und Kunstprotoikollpinsel. Dabei muss man zunächst das komplette Bild als Muster definieren und dann mit dem Musterstempel als Quelle wählen und mit selbst gefertigtten Borstenpinseln nachmalen. Feinste Details rekonstruiert man dann am besten mit kleinen Werkzeugdurchmessern mit dem Kunstprotokollpinsel.

Leider habe ich noch nicht kapiert - auch mittels der Hilfe-Funktion nicht – wie ich ein Bild in eine Mail einfüge, sonst hätte ich euch jetzt hier ein Beispiel gezeigt. Wen der Workshop interessiert; das Heft lässt sich bei marketing@docbaumann.de ohne Versandkosten nachbestellen; ein "Gemälde" kann man sich auf dem Cover des Heftes über http://www.docbaumann.de > Webshop anschauen.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. April 2004)

*Re: Gemäldeeffekt*



> _Original geschrieben von Doc Baumann _
> * [ ... ]
> Leider habe ich noch nicht kapiert - auch mittels der Hilfe-Funktion nicht – wie ich ein Bild in eine Mail einfüge,  [ ... ] *



Wenn du mit der Mail die eMail oder "Private Nachrichten Funktion meinst, dann sage ich mal :

Das geht nicht, ausser man verlinkt extern auf eine Bildquelle, dann mit den VB Code am oberen Rand des Editorfensters.

Und wenn ein Foren Beitrag gemeint ist, dann unterhalb des Editorfensters:

Datei anhängen...

( Dort Datei auf dem Lokalen PC auswählen, die Speicherung auf unserem Server erfolgt dann beim Versand des Beitrags )


----------

